
Let’s Build a Simple Interpreter, Part 4 - ingve
http://ruslanspivak.com/lsbasi-part4/
======
danso
I've made this comment before on the OP's posts but these tutorials are
severely undervoted for as excellent and thoughtful as they are.

------
dominotw
>Modern Compiler Implementation in Java

I recommend ML version of this book.

Functional programming is a much better suited paradigm for task like these.

------
johnwbyrd
Do we just not teach lex and yacc anymore? Or any other LALR type parser
generation system?

